# couple,early 40,s,looking for holiday ideas for October.



## Anemone (21 Jul 2010)

Hi, we are a couple,early 40,s,looking for holiday ideas for october.we know we are restricted with the time of year .Was thinking of fuerteventura, would appreciate some advise on hotels and weather at that time of year


----------



## Homer (21 Jul 2010)

If you're looking for a sun holiday in October, the Canaries or Madeira is probably your best bet.  You could also try Cyprus or North Africa.

Spain and Portugal are very pleasant that time of the year, but a bit hit and miss from a sun holiday viewpoint.


----------



## WaterWater (22 Jul 2010)

Short sleeved shirts on Lake Como the first week of October last year...in between the odd shower....very pleasant.


----------



## Anemone (23 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the info. Looking at Tenerife at the minute .Anybody know of a nice resoet and hotels there?


----------



## WaterWater (23 Jul 2010)

http://www.barcelo.com/BarceloHotel...heckin=20101011&checkout=20101018&origen=Home

Some bargains here.

And reviews here.




Now just book the flight.

http://www.ryanair.com/ie/cheap-dublin-ireland-aberdeen-uk-flights


----------



## salaried (24 Jul 2010)

hi anemone,same age group here,peurto rico in gran canaria is the best bet for sept, oct, we always take our holidays in sept and were dissapointed a few times with the weather in a few different resorts,peurto rico was suggested to us a few years ago and we never looked back,if you are hoping for a week of unspoilt weather its the place to go,we are off again in 6 weeks time,regards salaried.


----------



## Anemone (24 Jul 2010)

thanks for the info salaried.peurto rica sounds like the spot we are looking for.will look into it


----------



## Pat Bateman (25 Jul 2010)

salaried said:


> hi anemone,same age group here,peurto rico in gran canaria is the best bet for sept, oct, we always take our holidays in sept and were dissapointed a few times with the weather in a few different resorts,peurto rico was suggested to us a few years ago and we never looked back,if you are hoping for a week of unspoilt weather its the place to go,we are off again in 6 weeks time,regards salaried.


 


Anemone said:


> thanks for the info salaried.peurto rica sounds like the spot we are looking for.will look into it


 
I'd avoid "Puerto Rico" if I were you (unless you like spending your holidays with the worst kind of people that the UK and Ireland can offer).

It hilarious the way people use the name "Puerto Rico" to give the illusion of somewhere far more exotic and upmarket.

It's Gran Canaria and it's a complete kip.  Hilariously so.  Avoid.


----------



## Grizzly (25 Jul 2010)

Anemone said:


> thanks for the info salaried.peurto rica sounds like the spot we are looking for.will look into it


 
Other people also gave you advice.


----------



## salaried (25 Jul 2010)

hello pat,peurto rico is a resort in gran canaria,which is why i referred to it by name,my wife and i holiday in p/r and have done so for years,we got married in a nearby resort and had a great time with other holiday makers,german,norwegian,danish,south african and even irish and british,all nice people, as far as i know they all worked for a living and were decent people like ourselves, even the irish and british and no one thought it was it a kip,maybe the commercial centre is a bit over the top,but the resort itself is beautiful,when you suggest the worst kind of people the uk and ireland has to offer i take it as an insult,if you want to find fault with a place ,you will.


----------



## becky (25 Jul 2010)

I know a few women who go every year.  I've been once and found it on the tacky side but sun hols are not for me.  My friends go for the almost guaranteed good weather in late Sept and early Oct.

Oscars is a lovely place to eat at night.


----------



## j26 (25 Jul 2010)

I've been to Puerto del Carmen in Lanzarote, Puerto Rico and to Corralejo in Fuerteventura. Of them I'd recommend Fuerteventura without question if you want a nice relaxed holiday atmosphere, that's not too built up, and not too wild. We've gone there three times, and are probably going back there in October. If you go there and see a lad under pressure with 1 year old twin girls,  that may well be me.


----------



## mercman (25 Jul 2010)

salaried said:


> i take it as an insult,if you want to find fault with a place ,you will.



If you read the OPs question it says it all. What is wrong with somebody thinking that some place is a kip and perhaps telling the truth. Different strokes for different folks and all that


----------



## niceoneted (25 Jul 2010)

I've been to all the canary Islands, cyprus, majorca for non summer sun. I'm late side of mid 30's ;-) 
I would recommend Fuerteventura. I wouls further recommend Las Marismas as a place to stay. Got it as a recommendation from a work colleague and have been twice. I booked a package the first time and booked directly with them the second time. 
There are some lovely restaurants too. Mixture of different types of bars. 
It all depends what you want.


----------



## browtal (25 Jul 2010)

Tenerife excellent.  Los Cristionas is the nicest part. It is the oldest part and quiet and crime free. Los Amsrican is not as nice. 
Try 'trip advisors' for list of hotels and apartments to let. some fab apartments there on the sea front beside restaurants and shops and 2 minutes from beach. You should get apartment, 2 bed for about €350.
Restaurant - Bistro a'Alain has 2 Mitchelan stars and very reasonable and excellent. enjoy Browtal


----------



## salaried (26 Jul 2010)

hi,mercman pat batemans comments on the worst that the uk and ireland has to offer is an insult,i have no problem with someones personal opinion but there are two sides to every story,we go to p/r to enjoy our time there and know the place very well,we are very respectable people but we are not snobs,neither were the uk or irish people that we encountered while there,we were all there for the same reason A HOLIDAY,its a pity your anticipation was not met by your experience,you should both try relaxing the next time you are on holidays and not looking for things to complain about.


----------



## Leper (26 Jul 2010)

Must be honest, I've been to Puerto Rico in Gran Canaria.  Mr Bateman gave good advice; it is a dump.  OK, if you are a low grade achieving leaving cert veteran 'dad will pay for my reward holiday' type then Gran Canaria may be for you.

But, if you want some class and restful holiday stear well clear.


----------



## Grizzly (26 Jul 2010)

salaried said:


> hi,mercman pat batemans comments on the worst that the uk and ireland has to offer is an insult,i have no problem with someones personal opinion but there are two sides to every story,we go to p/r to enjoy our time there and know the place very well,we are very respectable people but we are not snobs,neither were the uk or irish people that we encountered while there,we were all there for the same reason A HOLIDAY,its a pity your anticipation was not met by your experience,you should both try relaxing the next time you are on holidays and not looking for things to complain about.


 
Any chance of a full stop here and there in your post. Some spacing?  I am breathless by the time I read what you are saying. 
For the record. Mercman was giving his opinion and it should be respected. Your last comment was insulting. I am sure Mercman knows how to enjoy himself on holiday.
I have never enjoyed the Canaries either. Cockroach infested dump.


----------



## Staples (26 Jul 2010)

Have been there once - never again.  The "experience" begins in dublin airport when you find yourself in close proximity to the sort of loud skangers you'd go out of your way to avoid at home.  You'll enjoy the pleasure of their wit and bon homie for several hours all the way to your hotel.  Despite your best efforts, you'll inavariably happen upon these same individuals (and their counterparts from other countries) on a constant basis for the duration of your stay.

While the scenery, etc, is beautiful and there will be plenty of perfectly sane people you'll be glad to meet, the overwhelming theme is "stag might in temple bar".  If you think you could put up with that for the sake of some scenery, then by all means go for it.  If not, other posters have offered some good alternatives.


----------



## bren1916 (26 Jul 2010)

Well this post has made me laugh on a Monday morning! 

Never been to Puerto Rico but can vouch for Sorrento in Sep/Oct, fairly guaranteed not to bump in to any 'skangers' there..


----------



## canicemcavoy (26 Jul 2010)

How about Florence and some Tuscan villages? Go there every 2 years, can't wait to go back.


----------



## Staples (26 Jul 2010)

canicemcavoy said:


> How about Florence and some Tuscan villages? Go there every 2 years, can't wait to go back.


 
They're a bit ropey, weather wise, in October.

Sicily would be very pleasant though.


----------



## Grizzly (26 Jul 2010)

bren1916 said:


> Well this post has made me laugh on a Monday morning!
> 
> Never been to Puerto Rico but can vouch for Sorrento in Sep/Oct, fairly guaranteed not to bump in to any 'skangers' there..


 
Not really for shaved heads, thick necks, Tattoos, gold jewellery, football shirts.....and thats only the women!


----------



## pinkyBear (26 Jul 2010)

Well there are loads of choices, Lisbon, Rome, Paris, Venice and Prague are great city breaks.

You have the Oktober fest in munich, another beautiful city. Croatia is lovely.. The choice is yours really what would you like to do.. Would you think of stepping outside of your comfort zone and possibly do a mountain trek holiday in Austria????
P..


----------



## Staples (26 Jul 2010)

pinkyBear said:


> Well there are loads of choices, Lisbon, Rome, Paris, Venice and Prague are great city breaks.
> 
> You have the Oktober fest in munich, another beautiful city. Croatia is lovely.. The choice is yours really what would you like to do.. Would you think of stepping outside of your comfort zone and possibly do a mountain trek holiday in Austria????
> P..


 

South of France (Nice, Cannes) would offer the combination of city and sun resorts. You could easily take day trips by train to Monoco and Italy.


----------



## pinkyBear (26 Jul 2010)

Hi there agree with you there Staples. We flew in to Marseille a few years ago, the best thing about Marsielle is the train station and we got the train to a small town called La Ciotat.. 20 minutes on is Cannes....


----------



## Graham_07 (26 Jul 2010)

Ok Well I'll put in my pitch for Lanzarote . This thread has most of what anyone might want to know about it. ( especially post # 16 by yours truly  )  Its lovely in October, heading back there early Oct ourselves.


----------



## hopalong (26 Jul 2010)

how long are you going for.


----------



## Pat Bateman (26 Jul 2010)

salaried said:


> hello pat,peurto rico is a resort in gran canaria,which is why i referred to it by name,my wife and i holiday in p/r and have done so for years,we got married in a nearby resort and had a great time with other holiday makers,german,norwegian,danish,south african and even irish and british,all nice people, as far as i know they all worked for a living and were decent people like ourselves, even the irish and british and no one thought it was it a kip,maybe the commercial centre is a bit over the top,but the resort itself is beautiful,when you suggest the worst kind of people the uk and ireland has to offer i take it as an insult,if you want to find fault with a place ,you will.


 
My intention wasn't to insult you...it was to provide the OP with honest advice.  And I stand by that advice - I wouldn't recommend "Puerto Rico" to my worst enemy.


----------



## Homer (26 Jul 2010)

It's kind of scary how often these threads denegerate into arguments and finger pointing.

On the one hand, people are often too quick to take offence.  On the other, the languauge used by some posters could be more circumspect in order to avoid giving offence.

Personally, I don't like the Canaries (having been there twice, at 20 year intervals) and I prefer somewhere with a slightly less colourful ambience.  But I know there are lots of people who really enjoy that kind of holiday.

I'm not sure it would suit the OP, but then again, what do I know?  I go to the Algarve regularly and I really love Alvor, which is a fishing village about three miles west of Praia da Rocha.  But I do not like Praia da Rocha AT ALL, apart from one restaurant (the Titanic).


----------



## salaried (27 Jul 2010)

*none*

grizzly i find yours sarcastic....point taken though.


----------



## salaried (27 Jul 2010)

Hi, Pat,I hope you did not take anything i said personally,if so please accept my apoligies. we stay in the harbour area in pr and find it very peaceful even by night.Yes we do go to the commercial centre some nights to visit the piano bar and can see why it puts people off having to get through the nonsense on the way in.The reason i felt insulted(and i am not easily) was i noticed that some posts were not even refering to the resort but to the people there on holidays and where they are from,what they look like,what they wear etc.Another poster implied a low achieving leaving cert student on holiday paid for by dad,we are all entitled to our opinion but the judgmental streak here is nothing short of snobbery,I will leave it at that ,all the best Pat.


----------



## salaried (27 Jul 2010)

Mercman,Grizzly pointed out that my comment to you was insulting.(try relaxing next time you go on holidays and stop looking for things to complain about)Looking back on it i agree,i am sorry if any offence was taken.


----------



## IsleOfMan (27 Jul 2010)

I don't understand why people only think about the Canaries for October/November sunshine. I have had great weather in the south of France, as others have pointed out, there, at that time of year.
Having said that I am not the type of person to lie beside a pool or on a beach all day long.
I have been at Dublin airport and seen the holiday makers to the Canaries drinking bottles of beer in the queue for check-in and you know something....they just leave the bottles on the floor......yes......and that's just the women!


----------



## RMCF (27 Jul 2010)

The best guarantee of sun in October would probably be the Canaries.

I have been to Lanzarote, Fuerteventura and Gran Canaria.

I found Fuerteventura the quietest, probably best suited to the older crows. It is also the least built up Canary island. 

Lanzarote was also nice. Stayed in Puerto del Carmen, busy resort and very English pub, Eastenders on each night for the Brits addictions etc!! But also a nice island. Travelled around most of it.

Gran Canaria I hated. Would not go back. Found it a completely different island compared to the other 2. A lot yougner crowd, more based on boozing, partying etc. And not as clean. Lot more trashy.

I have never been but I am sure Egypt would also give you good weather too that time of the year.


----------



## Anemone (29 Jul 2010)

okay everybody thanks so much for all your suggestions Would love to go to all these lovely destinations but not possible,but the decision has been made, we are heading to fuerteventura, staying in one of the Barcelo Hotels, as we have stayed with them before in other resorts and cant find fault with them. Just have to decide on which one now, but that shouldnt be too much of a prob.Thanks once again for all your input I must say it was a lively debate Bye for now


----------



## niceoneted (29 Jul 2010)

If you have decided to go to Fuertuventura, I would strongly suggest you check out Las Marismas. 
No connection just loved it and it has great facilities. Great value too.


----------



## Graham_07 (29 Jul 2010)

And from october 31 to end March you can fly Ryanair to Fuerte from Cork as well as Dublin. Also The Jandia area of Fuerte town called Morro Jable has a Barcelo hotel. the beach at Morro Jable is over 5km  long too.


----------



## Caveat (30 Jul 2010)

niceoneted said:


> If you have decided to go to Fuertuventura, I would strongly suggest you check out Las Marismas.
> No connection just loved it and it has great facilities. Great value too.


 
+1 it's a very ...er...Germanic place (staff and ethos) but clean, nice and well run.

Of any of the big 4 Canaries I would go back to Fuerteventura. Maybe Lanzarote but definitely not Gran Canaria or Tenerife.

If you are a beach lover, Fuerte has some of the best in the world. Simple as. And they are almost empty a lot of the time. Watch out for naturists when away from built up areas - the whole island is very naturist friendly!


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Jul 2010)

caveat said:


> if you are a beach lover, fuerte has some of the best in the world. Simple as.



+1


----------



## Mizen (2 Aug 2010)

Hi bren1916
,
What advice would you have for sorrento in October, not interested in lyin on a beach but really into history and archeology have a yearning to visit that part of Italy for a long time and early October is our only chance.  happy to move around if you have any advice on accommodation


----------



## yorkha (2 Aug 2010)

I also love Spain and Portugal and the Canary Islands. Have been to Fuerteventura once and it's a tiny but beautiful island. I really love the Western part of it, there's quite a lot to see and the landscape is amazing. Can't recommend you any specific hotels there but I think you can't go wrong with a 3+ star hotel, the standard is high there.


----------



## Tintagel (25 Aug 2010)

We have travelled to Lake Constance on the German side. With Ryanair flying to Memmingen you can get there fairly easily. When there, there is both a good bus and train service along the lake and inland. Also the option of visiting Austria.


----------



## sunrock (25 Aug 2010)

Its true that Puerto rico and los americas (in tenerife) are for the younger crowd mostly who like to drink and sunbathe and live in these built up crowded resorts. 
I was tenerife last october and divided my 2 weeks up by staying in 5 different hotels..it is easy now with online booking and there and all hotels are charged by the day.
So 2 days down in los americas...Im from the country and like to observe the young crowd "enjoying" themselves and living it up and they are generally a pretty decent lot.I do the same myself if I was 18 or 21.I mean the cheap hotels around  there and the cheap pubs and shows are aimed at this market.
Anyway I then move on to other hotels in other parts of the island and I do recomend the puerto Cruz area of north tenerife which has many hotels, good shopping and is a resort area also, but doesn`t really have a beach.
I also recomend going to a different place most years. That is why people who have bought an apartment in spain or wherever are always stuck to going to the same place every year.


----------

